# Anyone in ca actually find proper insurance?



## Jason Larosa (Apr 5, 2015)

If read a ton of info on insurance. Anyone in ca actually get proper insurance? Please help


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Metromile.com


----------



## Jason Larosa (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm on their site now but confused. Are you using them? Did you keep your personal policy with another insurer


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jason Larosa said:


> I'm on their site now but confused. Are you using them? Did you keep your personal policy with another insurer


If you use the search function you will find more than enough to answer all questions. But yes, I use them, they are my only insurance.


----------

